# Carista Thread



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey all, I see there is an OBDEleven thread and maybe this is pointless, but those of you using Carista (which I have en-route as I am typing this) would you be willing to share any "how to" steps to enable features many of us are desiring to do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It's not the same as obd eleven. Carista only gives you quick changes. No actual coding. If it's not an option on Carista you can't do it. 

Although there's a rumor that Carista will get full coding support like obeleven in the future. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

got mine last week. 

Very simple. 
- download app, pay for subscription. 
- connect carista dongle to car. 
- open app, and change the settings and save. 



i did the throttle response, disabled start/stop, windows with keyfob and probably some more but cant remember.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

Besides the throttle response change, I also disabled the seatbelt ding. While I am quite religious about wearing my seatbelt (and insisting passengers also do so), the ding can be quite annoying if a box or other object is on the car seat.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Cool, anyone done anything with headlights.. meaning I plan to adjust mine, but need to save position


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

There's some good info (mainly the first couple posts) on the Carista thread in the Golf Sportwagon forum too, just as further reference to some features, many of which cross-over between models.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9266571-Carista-Discussion-Thread&highlight=carista


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

jono119 said:


> got mine last week.
> 
> Very simple.
> - download app, pay for subscription.
> ...


Exactly. Played with mine last night, it’s great! The subtle changes make me so happy. One of my faves is to enable the fog lamps to stay on while high beams are engaged.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

The throttle response setting was worth the price alone. 

For those who did the 'all windows lowering with long hold of the key fob option; what button on the fob do you press and hold (unlock?)? And how long is it necessary to hold it? I made the change but couldn't get it to work with any of the fob buttons.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> The throttle response setting was worth the price alone.
> 
> For those who did the 'all windows lowering with long hold of the key fob option; what button on the fob do you press and hold (unlock?)? And how long is it necessary to hold it? I made the change but couldn't get it to work with any of the fob buttons.


Same issue. Got them to raise if I leave them open after turning off the cAr. Just can not get them to go down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Direct throttle response is a "must do" tweak on the 2018 Tiguan imo. 

I went through and tried the different modes for infotainment start up screen type and took note of which type did what.. Here they are. 

Infotainment:

Type 1: Twin Drive
Type 2: GTD
Type 3: GTI - (changes ambient lighting to red)
Type 4: BlueMotion
Type 5: e-golf
Type 6: R-Line
Type 7: R

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Can Carista disable the auto/start and stop function?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

L-Tig said:


> Can Carista disable the auto/start and stop function?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Just placed an order for one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

VW2667 said:


> For those who did the 'all windows lowering with long hold of the key fob option; what button on the fob do you press and hold (unlock?)? And how long is it necessary to hold it? I made the change but couldn't get it to work with any of the fob buttons.


I have the same Q, nothing happens for me and my windows when any buttons are held down.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> I have the same Q, nothing happens for me and my windows when any buttons are held down.


Hold the unlock button for windows down and lock button for windows up. If you release the button it will stop but can be restarted by holding up or down button again.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

windows down with keyfob doesn't work for me with with the Carista settings enabled. 
only windows up.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

I've been very happy with Carista; I've been using it to customize settings on my 2018 Tiguan Highline (Canada) and my mother-in-law's 2017 Golf SportWagen.
My work phone and tablet are iOS devices; I wanted a dongle I could use with my iPhone.

Yes, the base (free) app gives you a few diagnostic items and a few customizations - however, you would have to pay for time limited access to perform other customizations.
The dongle that I purchased (from Amazon) included a 30 day trial, which was enough to try out the changes I wanted on the Golf.

I submitted a few ideas/tweaks and I was given 30 day access to their "Beta", which offered a few more options than the usual download.
The Beta had a few other tweaks - however, from what I can tell, once folks have given them feedback (and things worked as expected) they've integrated those options into the core download.

As for the Tiguan (my own vehicle) - I've changed a few things including these (which I'd exported from the app and saved to a list in case I screwed something up) : 

Alarm system enable/disable
Allow additional 'tear' wipe after windshield washer use
Allow configuring auto-folding mirrors in infotainment
Allow configuring beep when locking/unlocking
Allow configuring daytime running lights via dash display
Allow configuring open/close windows with remote via infotainment
Allow lowering passenger-side mirror when in reverse gear
Auto turn on headlights when driving above 140 kph / 90 mph
Auto-lock doors when moving
Auto-lock when doors are closed and smart key is outside vehicle
Beep when locking with remote
Beep when unlocking with remote
Close sunroof via long-press on remote
Close windows via long-press on remote
Disable auto start/stop system
Display cylinder shut-off
Easy entry/exit (req. memory seats)
Enable remote control buttons when ignition is on
Gauge needle sweep at startup
Instrument cluster language
Instrument cluster LCD background
Lap timer
Open sunroof via long-press on remote
Open windows via long-press on remote
Pop trunk via remote
Puddle lights while driver-side mirror is folding
Puddle lights while passenger-side mirror is folding
Remember driver's seat heater level
Remember passenger's seat heater level
Show A/C blower speed when in AUTO
Start screen logo (instrument cluster)
Throttle response behavior
Wipers complete their cycle after the ignition is turned off

Some things just won't work, even though they are offered.
For example, I don't have multicolour LEDs, therefore there's no changing the RGB of the lighting -- but Carista did give me the option to enable the RGB colour choice menu.
Same with "auto rain detection" to close the sunroof; with my Canadian spec Tiguan, it doesn't work. Other folks I've heard have had success with their specific build.

I admittedly did run around the office offering to tweak things for co-workers on their cars for a few days!
It was interesting to see how different people with the same car had totally different factory settings.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

For us with he MQB, Carista is looking for beta testers for new features. I did the beta test last month with my 2018 SEL R Line (not premium regrettably), and it included about a hundred, seriously a hundred, new features. Many were stupid (like disabling brake lights?), but some were cool (like auto headlights staying auto when fogs are on). Worth a try, just contact carista support with your year, make and model, they will send you the beta link in a couple days.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I use this and obdelleven. Both serve a purpose to me. Since I have a iPhone this is much faster to change a few things. I’ve been very happy with it. 

Just sent them a letter asking to be a beta tester. Thank You for letting us know. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Back during the summer of 2018 and I discovered Carista I don't think it had the ability to change the throttle response. Now I need to purchase it again and change it. Super excited


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> Back during the summer of 2018 and I discovered Carista I don't think it had the ability to change the throttle response. Now I need to purchase it again and change it. Super excited


This post makes 2018 seam like a decade ago. Lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> I use this and obdelleven. Both serve a purpose to me. Since I have a iPhone this is much faster to change a few things. I’ve been very happy with it.
> 
> Just sent them a letter asking to be a beta tester. Thank You for letting us know.
> 
> ...


Did you contact them via their site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

L-Tig said:


> Did you contact them via their site?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I did it through the app. 










You’ll have to send them a debug that you also do through the app. Then they will send you a code to download the beta app. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> No, I did it through the app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay thanks I’ll give that a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

Okay thanks I’ll give that a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

The debug takes a hot second so make sure you are charged up/not trying to do it at a red light.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Everyone I'm curious to know if any settings changed Via Carista. Does the OBD Dongle need to be plugged in ALL the time to retain the settings? Or can I unplug the dongle once settings are changed and settings will be retained?


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

Dizzlez said:


> Everyone I'm curious to know if any settings changed Via Carista. Does the OBD Dongle need to be plugged in ALL the time to retain the settings? Or can I unplug the dongle once settings are changed and settings will be retained?


You plug in the Dongle - you make the change - you save the change - you unplug the Dongle - the change remains.


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

I am tempted to give Carista a try. But I have a question: the Car Net free trial on my Tiguan has not expired yet. Every month VW sends me an email regarding the car health status, so I am assuming the Car Net is still monitoring the vehicle.

Do you think VW would detect the changes if I used Carista? Would this void the warranty of my car?

Many thanks!


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

FanZ said:


> I am tempted to give Carista a try. But I have a question: the Car Net free trial on my Tiguan has not expired yet. Every month VW sends me an email regarding the car health status, so I am assuming the Car Net is still monitoring the vehicle.
> 
> Do you think VW would detect the changes if I used Carista? Would this void the warranty of my car?
> 
> Many thanks!


I would not worry about anything. I’ve been using VCDS for years without any problems. I’ve even had the vehicle to service and nothing have even been said to me. With all the ways now to make changes carista is probably one of the safest. Carista is very basic and you can change things back very easily. 

Hope this helps. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Good to know, Paul. Thanks a lot!


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Got this a couple days ago and changed the throttle response to direct and what a difference! I was honestly skeptical that just by changing this setting I would feel a difference. Totally worth the $19 for this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

L-Tig said:


> Got this a couple days ago and changed the throttle response to direct and what a difference! I was honestly skeptical that just by changing this setting I would feel a difference. Totally worth the $19 for this


I agree. I'm using it in conjunction with a Neuspeed Power Module and also the Burger pedal tuner...car is much more responsive now and feels much better.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

got mine in mail, changed

Throttle to direct - it seems different, but hard for me to gauge as I drive GTI mostly and still feels like a dog. Asked my wife for her opinion after she drives it next since she drives it a lot more. 
I also changed the torque "input" i think that is what it was called to weak'
power up/down windows
changed roof to slide, thought that was a remote change but it still only tilts with remote, so maybe it did nothing or changed the button control, will have to check when its above 40 
turned on the infotainment controls for DRL. I think this was already on there IIRC, but just in case. 

the app is great, asked them for beta version as well, maybe more fun stuff like hopefully for us 3rd row peeps a way to use the remote to close the tailgate (or may have to do OBD11 when someone figures out the coding here)

I also was not sure on one of the light controls for use fogs for cornering, it seems mine already do this, so I left as disabled... did not want to mess up the factory settings.


----------



## Hogan007 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello those of you that have turned the auto start/stop off did you use method a or b. If you used A which setting did you use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Method A, 12.1V works for me. 



Hogan007 said:


> Hello those of you that have turned the auto start/stop off did you use method a or b. If you used A which setting did you use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Don't forget to turn on the compass! Can not believe it was off by default!


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

*Remote start Temp Range*

First time posting on this forum having moved to North America recently. Greetings to all

Has anyone been able to change the start temperature for the factory remote start. Mine starts at a default of 22 degrees Celsius.

Any pointers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

jjvw said:


> Don't forget to turn on the compass! Can not believe it was off by default!


Is there any advantage to this compass versus the smaller one that appears on the top?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

L-Tig said:


> Is there any advantage to this compass versus the smaller one that appears on the top?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really but it comes standard when you activate the compass.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

L-Tig said:


> Is there any advantage to this compass versus the smaller one that appears on the top?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks super cool 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> It looks super cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Direct throttle response is a "must do" tweak on the 2018 Tiguan imo.
> 
> I went through and tried the different modes for infotainment start up screen type and took note of which type did what.. Here they are.
> 
> ...


I’ve tried changing these settings but haven’t seen hardly any change.... do you have any pictures of these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Coffeuk01 said:


> I’ve tried changing these settings but haven’t seen hardly any change.... do you have any pictures of these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to force reboot the system or let the car sit for a few hours to see the changes. And it's only on start up. The only one that visually changes anything is the "GTI Start up theme" one. It makes all colors on screen red - not blue. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> You have to force reboot the system or let the car sit for a few hours to see the changes. And it's only on start up. The only one that visually changes anything is the "GTI Start up theme" one. It makes all colors on screen red - not blue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ok I set both my instrument panel and infotainment screens to 3 but only my infotainment has the red GTI theme... did I do something wrong?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

What is the correct setting for torque input. You have strong, medium, weak. 

I was the threshold set to the highest option so the throttle isn’t closed to reduce the torque through the clutch. 

If I am understand it correctly as to the setting influence?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggwhite93 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have the same question. I did not change this setting yet because I was not sure which direction to go.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Coffeuk01 said:


> Ok I set both my instrument panel and infotainment screens to 3 but only my infotainment has the red GTI theme... did I do something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the center screen it's under the ambient lighting section in beta. It's under ambient lighting 1 if I recall correctly... you set it to red. my beta ran out so I cant check and see :-/ Gonna email them and ask for it again. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ordered last night after reading the comments. I really hope the throttle response edit changes the dynamics to feel more like the previous engine. I just want the car to move forward at a progressive speed the further the pedal is deployed like the old one...and like my wife's 2016 Mazda CX-9. You press the pedal and the car MOVES. 

Did anyone answer the questions on the torque settings?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jaybw6 said:


> Ordered last night after reading the comments. I really hope the throttle response edit changes the dynamics to feel more like the previous engine. I just want the car to move forward at a progressive speed the further the pedal is deployed like the old one...and like my wife's 2016 Mazda CX-9. You press the pedal and the car MOVES.


You're likely to be disappointed.

For some who have made the change, they claim it has improved throttle response - but certainly not to the degree you're expecting.
For others (like me), there was no discernible difference at all.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

To each their own I guess. While it didn't make the Tiguan react like a SPORT utility vehicle, I found the predictability of the throttle response was much improved. 

Probably depends on your expectations, and, from the sound of it, you might be expecting too much. 

Is it perfect? no. Is it improved? yes.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

zaider said:


> To each their own I guess. While it didn't make the Tiguan react like a SPORT utility vehicle, I found the predictability of the throttle response was much improved.
> 
> Probably depends on your expectations, and, from the sound of it, you might be expecting too much.
> 
> Is it perfect? no. Is it improved? yes.


No, I'm not expecting it to improve that much--predictability as you say would be a vast improvement. I've had times where I've attempted to pull out into oncoming traffic (with plenty of space, luckily) and the car hesitated for about one to 3ish seconds and then LURCHES forward at the moment I'm thinking "what the hell?" and that's just F***ing dangerous. Literally depressed pedal at least half way and zero response. I don't see myself keeping this car for the full lease--but I'm hoping that the throttle change will make the car safer to drive and let me feel like I wasn't completely screwed trading in my 2016 long enough to make it at least another year.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

jaybw6 said:


> No, I'm not expecting it to improve that much--predictability as you say would be a vast improvement. I've had times where I've attempted to pull out into oncoming traffic (with plenty of space, luckily) and the car hesitated for about one to 3ish seconds and then LURCHES forward at the moment I'm thinking "what the hell?" and that's just F***ing dangerous. Literally depressed pedal at least half way and zero response. I don't see myself keeping this car for the full lease--but I'm hoping that the throttle change will make the car safer to drive and let me feel like I wasn't completely screwed trading in my 2016 long enough to make it at least another year.


Then yes, for me, that is what it did. 

The hesitation was at its worst when I was at a stop sign, trying to cross a busy street. I would see a gap, try to get the tig moving and it would hesitate, making me enter the intersection late and slower than I wanted. The change isn't perfect, but it definitely helps in that situation.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

zaider said:


> Then yes, for me, that is what it did.
> 
> The hesitation was at its worst when I was at a stop sign, trying to cross a busy street. I would see a gap, try to get the tig moving and it would hesitate, making me enter the intersection late and slower than I wanted. The change isn't perfect, but it definitely helps in that situation.


Cool. Just got notice that my module shipped this morning (From Ft. Worth to Houston so it should be here by tomorrow). I need to look at some other threads to see if neuspeed module + Carista throttle changes are worth the $$$. I don't want to spend $400 more, but that's cheaper than me getting an itchy signing pen and getting a new car before the lease is fully out. It's a lease so I don't want to do anything "permanent."


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jaybw6 said:


> Cool. Just got notice that my module shipped this morning (From Ft. Worth to Houston so it should be here by tomorrow). I need to look at some other threads to see if neuspeed module + Carista throttle changes are worth the $$$. I don't want to spend $400 more, but that's cheaper than me getting an itchy signing pen and getting a new car before the lease is fully out. It's a lease so I don't want to do anything "permanent."


I have a buddy who installed this to great satisfaction: https://nothrottlelag.com/


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

After installing and changing transmission to threshold instead of duration--it's definitely a smoother experience. Is it blow you away fast--definitely not. But, its a MUCH better driving experience and much better at the initial shifting off the line. A couple areas on the highway I used to be able to really punch it with my 2009 and 2016 models to get up to speed with traffic and find holes I was almost able to get a similar punchiness whereas before i had to WAIT AND WAIT for a solid break in traffic to make a move. I was able to do it no problem. Definitely going to consider boosting the HP later this year.


----------



## fightnite012 (Feb 21, 2019)

*Don't have all the options*

I just leased a 2019 Tiguan SE 4motion and I started making some changes using the Carista. However, there is a lot missing from what they show on their website as "sample customizations" include things like ESC, throttle response, lights, etc.
I was able to change some stuff but it's definitely not all there compared to what I'm seeing on this thread.

Has anyone else had this experience? Anything I need to do to see these options? 

Can anyone confirm if I need the beta version to be able to edit these options? Throttle response is the biggest one for me.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

fightnite012 said:


> I just leased a 2019 Tiguan SE 4motion and I started making some changes using the Carista. However, there is a lot missing from what they show on their website as "sample customizations" include things like ESC, throttle response, lights, etc.
> I was able to change some stuff but it's definitely not all there compared to what I'm seeing on this thread.
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience? Anything I need to do to see these options?
> ...


Have you tried contacting Carista support? I did even before I bought the product and found them to be very responsive.


----------



## fightnite012 (Feb 21, 2019)

JimGravelle said:


> fightnite012 said:
> 
> 
> > I just leased a 2019 Tiguan SE 4motion and I started making some changes using the Carista. However, there is a lot missing from what they show on their website as "sample customizations" include things like ESC, throttle response, lights, etc.
> ...



Yeah I emailed them and they are going to send me the beta version. We'll see if everything comes up once I get that.
They said some of the new 2019 vehicles have slightly different computers so they have trouble displaying all the options


----------



## eggwhite93 (Nov 7, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> You have to force reboot the system or let the car sit for a few hours to see the changes.


How do I force reboot? 

Thanks


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

jaybw6 said:


> After installing and changing transmission to threshold instead of duration--it's definitely a smoother experience. Is it blow you away fast--definitely not. But, its a MUCH better driving experience and much better at the initial shifting off the line. A couple areas on the highway I used to be able to really punch it with my 2009 and 2016 models to get up to speed with traffic and find holes I was almost able to get a similar punchiness whereas before i had to WAIT AND WAIT for a solid break in traffic to make a move. I was able to do it no problem. Definitely going to consider boosting the HP later this year.


I just made the throttle change to threshold as well. For me, a very noticeable improvement.
I had the Neuspeed module installed and just took it off for a dealer oil change. Before I put it back on, I wanted to try stock again. Stock is pretty lethargic with the stock throttle setting. The Carista change to threshold is a marked improvement and I'm enjoying the ride nearly as much as with the Neuspeed module - and it is nice to save $.60/gallon.
I also activated the compass, needle sweep, and playing with a few other convenience options as well. The Carista branded OBDII adapter also comes with a free month of the app.


----------



## Gd45 (Mar 5, 2019)

eggwhite93 said:


> How do I force reboot?
> 
> Thanks


It's a long press on the power button, Not sure how many seconds, I was doing about 6-7, then release and it should boot up with the newly save start screen.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Is there a setting to reverse the down and up shifting? Just occurred to me there might be a setting for that and I would love to just tap the shifter down to up shift as nature intended.


----------



## gmkele (Mar 14, 2019)

*Dynamic Lane Tracking*

Does anyone know if I can turn on the dynamic lane tracking thru Carista?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

gmkele said:


> Does anyone know if I can turn on the dynamic lane tracking thru Carista?


No you can not. Sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Can someone confirm that's not in the list for the beta? 

I keep meaning to sign up for that. Just need to send in that debug.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

zaider said:


> Can someone confirm that's not in the list for the beta?
> 
> I keep meaning to sign up for that. Just need to send in that debug.


It’s not in the beta either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Thanks - as soon as i posted that I realized that, a while back (Dec 2018), I emailed Carista asking for their full list of customizations and they included the beta ones as well. Here it is. The ones listed as experimental are only available in the beta.

Sorry for the long post - someone might find the full list useful.



Doors / Windows / Remote:

Auto-lock doors when moving
YES / NO

Auto-unlock doors when key is taken out of ignition
YES / NO

Auto-lock when doors are closed and smart key is outside vehicle (step 1 of 2) (experimental)
YES / NO

Auto-lock when doors are closed and smart key is outside vehicle (step 2 of 2) (experimental)
YES / NO

Pop trunk via remote
ENABLED / DISABLED

Deactivate opening power trunk via remote when trailer attached (experimental)
YES / NO

Deactivate closing power trunk via remote when trailer attached (experimental)
YES / NO

Power trunk beep
YES / NO

Allow configuring beep when locking/unlocking
YES / NO

Beep when locking/unlocking doors comes from the…
ALARM SYSTEM / HORN

Menu for configuring beep when locking/unlocking
ENABLED / DISABLED

Beep when unlocking with remote
YES / NO

Beep when locking with remote
YES / NO

Duration of beep when locking/unlocking with remote (horn only) (experimental)
NORMAL / SHORT

Sunroof action when opening via remote
SLIDE / TILT

Open/close convertible roof via long-press on remote (smart key required) (experimental)
YES / NO

Close convertible roof via long-press on remote (experimental)
YES / NO

Open convertible roof via long-press on remote (experimental)
YES / NO

Close convertible roof by turning and holding key in door lock (experimental)
YES / NO

Open convertible roof by turning and holding key in door lock (experimental)
YES / NO

Enable settings for opening/closing windows and sunroof
ENABLED / DISABLED

Open windows via long-press on remote (step 1 of 2)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Open windows via long-press on remote (step 2 of 2)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Close windows via long-press on remote (step 1 of 2)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Close windows via long-press on remote (step 2 of 2)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Allow configuring open/close windows with remote via infotainment
DISABLED / VIEW-ONLY / ADJUSTABLE

Open sunroof via long-press on remote
YES / NO

Close sunroof via long-press on remote
YES / NO

Blink turn signals when done closing windows via remote (experimental)
YES / NO

Auto fold side-view mirrors (req. power folding mirrors)
YES / NO

Allow configuring auto-folding mirrors in infotainment
ENABLED / DISABLED

Auto fold mirrors via…
LONG PRESS / SINGLE CLICK

Puddle lights while driver-side mirror is folding
ENABLED / DISABLED

Puddle lights while passenger-side mirror is folding
ENABLED / DISABLED

Allow rain closing (experimental)
YES / NO

Auto-close sunroof when rain is detected (must have rain sensor) (experimental)
YES / NO

Type of sunroof auto-close when rain is detected (experimental)
PERMANENT / NONRECURRING

Rain closing menu in MMI (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Alarm system (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Passive entry via smart key (driver's door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive entry via smart key (passenger's door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive entry via smart key (rear left door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive entry via smart key (rear right door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive exit via smart key (driver's door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive exit via smart key (passenger's door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive exit via smart key (rear left door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive exit via smart key (rear right door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Enable remote control buttons when ignition is on
YES / NO

Allow power window operation after ignition is turned off (except North American models)
YES / NO



Instruments / Display / Dings:

Developer menu screen in MMI via holding MENU for ~10 seconds (req. Discover Pro)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Speech dialog system / SDS (if equipped) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Instrument cluster language (experimental)
LANGUAGE 1 (USUALLY CHINESE) / LANGUAGE 2 (USUALLY CHINESE (MANDARIN)) / LANGUAGE 3 (USUALLY CZECH) / LANGUAGE 4 (USUALLY DANISH) / LANGUAGE 5 (USUALLY DUTCH) / LANGUAGE 7 (USUALLY ENGLISH (UK)) / LANGUAGE 6 (USUALLY ENGLISH (US)) / LANGUAGE 8 (USUALLY FINNISH) / LANGUAGE 9 (USUALLY FRENCH) / LANGUAGE 10 (USUALLY FRENCH (CANADA)) / LANGUAGE 11 (USUALLY GERMAN) / LANGUAGE 12 (USUALLY GREEK) / LANGUAGE 13 (USUALLY HUNGARIAN) / LANGUAGE 14 (USUALLY ITALIAN) / LANGUAGE 15 (USUALLY JAPANESE) / LANGUAGE 16 (USUALLY KOREAN) / LANGUAGE 17 (USUALLY POLISH) / LANGUAGE 18 (USUALLY PORTUGUESE) / LANGUAGE 19 (USUALLY PORTUGUESE (US)) / LANGUAGE 20 (USUALLY RUSSIAN) / LANGUAGE 21 (USUALLY SPANISH) / LANGUAGE 22 (USUALLY SPANISH (AMERICAS)) / LANGUAGE 23 (USUALLY SWEDISH) / LANGUAGE 24 (USUALLY TURKISH)

Driver information system (DIS) display
ENABLED / DISABLED

Efficiency program display
YES / NO

Temperature display units
CELSIUS / FAHRENHEIT

Distance display units
KM / MILES

Speed display units
KM/H / MPH

Pressure display units
BAR / PSI / KPA

Volume display units
LITERS / GALLONS (UK) / GALLONS (US)

Time display format
24H / 12H AM/PM

Date display format
DD/MM/YYYY / MM/DD/YYYY / YYYY/MM/DD

Consumption display units
MPG (UK) / MPG (US) / L/100KM / KM/L

Daylight Saving Time (DST) (experimental)
OFF / MANUAL / EUROPE / USA / AUTOMATIC

Start screen logo (instrument cluster)
TYPE 1 / TYPE 2 / TYPE 3 / TYPE 4 / TYPE 5 / TYPE 6 / TYPE 7 / TYPE 8

Start screen logo (infotainment)
NONE / TYPE 1 / TYPE 2 / TYPE 3 / TYPE 4 / TYPE 5 / TYPE 6 / TYPE 7

User theme (infotainment) (experimental)
NONE / HIGHLINE / HYBRID / TYPE 3

Allow "Car" settings in MMI while car is in motion
YES / NO

Allow "Tuner" settings in MMI while car is in motion
YES / NO

Allow "Media" settings in MMI while car is in motion
YES / NO

Allow "Phone" settings in MMI while car is in motion
YES / NO

Navigation compass display
ENABLED / DISABLED

Compass display position
RIGHT OF THE TIME DISPLAY / LEFT OF THE TIME DISPLAY

Refuel quantity in MFD
ENABLED / DISABLED

Display cylinder shut-off (experimental)
YES / NO

Traffic sign recognition (requires front camera) (step 1 of 5) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Traffic sign recognition (requires front camera) (step 2 of 5) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Traffic sign recognition (requires front camera) (step 3 of 5) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Traffic sign recognition (requires front camera) (step 5 of 5) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Traffic sign recognition threshold (experimental)
LOW / HIGH

Speed warning at 120 km/h (75 mph)
YES / NO

Gauge needle sweep at startup
YES / NO

Gauge needles lit even when headlights are off (experimental)
YES / NO

Gauge scales lit even when headlights are off (experimental)
YES / NO

Show digital speed in dashboard
YES / NO

Instrument cluster LCD background (experimental)
DEFAULT / CARBON FIBER

Telephone menu display
ENABLED / DISABLED

Battery charge display (req. instrument cluster support)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Seat belt warning
ENABLED / DISABLED

Seat belt warning type (experimental)
DISABLED / US/CANADA STYLE / EURO STYLE / EURO STYLE 2 / EURO STYLE 3

Ding when key is left in ignition
OFF / DRIVER'S DOOR / ALL DOORS

Lap timer (if equipped) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Oil temperature display
ENABLED / DISABLED

Allow enabling oil temperature display via MMI
ENABLED / DISABLED

Ambient temperature display
ENABLED / DISABLED

Lane-change turn signal auto-flasher
ENABLED / DISABLED

Lane-change turn signal auto-flasher count
2 FLASHES / 3 FLASHES / 4 FLASHES / 5 FLASHES

Beep when parking sensor activated (experimental)
YES / NO

Park distance visualization type (experimental)
OFF / OPTICAL PARKING SYSTEM (OPS) DISPLAY / OPTICAL PARKING SYSTEM (OPS) 360-DEGREE VIEW

Show "Follow traffic regulations" disclaimer in infotainment
YES / NO

Driving school mode for MIB2 (step 1 of 3) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Driving school mode for MIB2 (step 2 of 3) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Driving school mode for MIB2 (step 3 of 3) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED



Lights:

Daytime running lights
ENABLED / DISABLED

Daytime running lights (DRL) brightness when headlights are on (left) (experimental)
[number]

Daytime running lights (DRL) brightness when headlights are on (right) (experimental)
[number]

Daytime running lights (DRL) brightness when turn signal is on (left) (experimental)
[number]

Daytime running lights (DRL) brightness when turn signal is on (right) (experimental)
[number]

Allow configuring daytime running lights via dash display
YES / NO

Daytime running lights on only when switch is set to AUTO
YES / NO

Parking light activates daytime running lights (DRL)
YES / NO

Scandinavian DRL: daytime running lights activate taillights (and parking lights for US/Canada)
YES / NO

Turn off daytime running lights when parking brake is on
YES / NO

Reverse light brightness (left) (experimental)
[number]

Reverse light brightness (right) (experimental)
[number]

Auto headlights activation threshold
LOW / NORMAL / HIGH

Auto turn on headlights when driving above 140 kph / 90 mph (experimental)
YES / NO

Turn off front fog lights when high beams are on
YES / NO

Disable North American Region (NAR) headlight restrictions (experimental)
YES / NO

Leaving-home lights (req. auto headlights) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Menu for leaving-home lights (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Leaving-home lights duration (experimental)
0 SECONDS / 10 SECONDS / 20 SECONDS / 30 SECONDS / 40 SECONDS / 50 SECONDS / 60 SECONDS / 70 SECONDS / 80 SECONDS / 90 SECONDS

Menu for leaving-home lights duration (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Coming-home lights mode (experimental)
MANUAL: FLASH HIGH BEAMS TO ACTIVATE / AUTOMATIC: WHEN IT'S DARK (REQ. AUTO HEADLIGHTS) / DISABLED

Coming-home lights trigger (experimental)
WHEN IGNITION IS SWITCHED OFF / WHEN DOOR IS OPENED

Coming-home lights use…
LOW BEAMS / FOG LIGHTS

Coming-home lights duration
[number]

Enable flashing rear fogs along with flash-to-pass (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Flash rear fogs along with flash-to-pass when headlights are on
ENABLED / DISABLED

Flash rear fogs along with flash-to-pass when headlights are off
ENABLED / DISABLED

Left cornering light (using fog light)
OFF / ON

Right cornering light (using fog light)
OFF / ON

Cornering lights minimum activation speed (experimental)
[number]

Cornering lights maximum activation speed (experimental)
[number]

Turn on fog lights on reverse (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Ambient lighting color choice via driving mode (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Ambient lighting color choice via the menu in infotainment (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Ambient lighting menu in infotainment (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Color slider in ambient lighting menu (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

"OFF" switch in ambient lighting menu (requires activated color slider) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Multicolor cockpit lighting (requires RGB LED strips) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Multicolor roof lighting (requires RGB LED strips) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Multicolor instruments lighting (requires RGB LED strips) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Multicolor speakers lighting (requires RGB LED strips) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Multicolor central console lighting (requires RGB LED strips) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Multicolor sunroof lighting (requires RGB LED strips) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Multicolor door lighting (requires RGB LED strips) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Ambient lighting menu - color 1 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Ambient lighting menu - color 2 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Ambient lighting menu - color 3 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Ambient lighting menu - color 4 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Ambient lighting menu - color 5 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Ambient lighting menu - color 6 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Ambient lighting menu - color 7 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Ambient lighting menu - color 8 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Ambient lighting menu - color 9 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Ambient lighting menu - color 10 (experimental)
NONE / WHITE / CYAN / AQUAMARINE / LIGHT BLUE / BLUE / PURPLE / VIOLET / GREEN / YELLOW / ORANGE / RED

Flash brake lights in emergency stopping (experimental)
YES / NO

Flash brake lights in emergency stopping (Phase 2) (experimental)
YES / NO

Flash hazard lights in emergency stopping (experimental)
YES / NO

Left inner brake light (step 1 of 2) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Left inner brake light (step 2 of 2) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Right inner brake light (step 1 of 2) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Right inner brake light (step 2 of 2) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

License plate bulb check (step 1 of 2) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

License plate bulb check (step 2 of 2) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED



Other:

Disable auto start/stop system (method A)
YES (12.1V LIMIT) / YES (12.0V LIMIT) / NO (9.0V LIMIT) / NO (8.0V LIMIT) / NO (7.8V LIMIT) / NO (7.6V LIMIT) / NO (7.4V LIMIT) / NO (7.0V LIMIT)

Disable auto start/stop system (method C) (experimental)
DEFAULT / 1 / 2 / 3 / 4

Microphone sensitivity
[number]

Fuel tank capacity calibration (experimental)
[number]

ESC / ASR
ESC BUTTON INACTIVE / ASR OFF / ESC SPORT / ESC OFF / ASR OFF / ESC OFF VERSION 1 / ESC SPORT / ESC OFF VERSION 1 / ASR OFF / ESC OFF VERSION 2 / ESC SPORT / ESC OFF VERSION 2 / ASR OFF / ESC SPORT

Power steering default mode
CHOSEN VIA DRIVING PROFILE SELECTION BUTTON / COMFORT / AUTOMATIC / DYNAMIC / DEFAULT

Throttle response behavior
GRADUAL, CONTROLLED BY TIME / DIRECT, CONTROLLED BY THRESHOLD

Hill hold assist (if equipped) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Hill start assist disengagement (experimental)
DISABLED / EARLY / NORMAL / LATE

Dynamic start assist
EARLY / NORMAL / LATE

Extended electronic differential lock strength (XDS)
OFF / NORMAL / WEAK / MEDIUM / HIGH

Menu for lowering passenger-side mirror when in reverse gear
YES / NO

Allow lowering passenger-side mirror when in reverse gear
YES / NO

Lower passenger-side mirror when in reverse gear
YES / NO

Remember position when lowering passenger-side mirror in reverse gear (step 1 of 2) (experimental)
YES / NO

Remember position when lowering passenger-side mirror in reverse gear (step 2 of 2) (experimental)
YES / NO

Remember position when lowering driver-side mirror in reverse gear (step 1 of 2) (experimental)
YES / NO

Remember position when lowering driver-side mirror in reverse gear (step 2 of 2) (experimental)
YES / NO

Windscreen heater (if equipped) runs for a duration of (experimental)
[number]

Rear window heater runs for a duration of
[number]

Headlight washer activation time (experimental)
[number]

Headlight washer activation delay (experimental)
[number]

Activate headlight washers once every … times the windshield washer is used (experimental)
[number]

Speed-dependent windshield wiper speed (experimental)
YES / NO

Additional 'tear' wipe after windshield washer use (experimental)
YES / NO

Allow additional 'tear' wipe after windshield washer use (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Additional 'tear' wipe after rear window washer use (experimental)
YES / NO

Wipers complete their cycle after the ignition is turned off (experimental)
YES / NO

Deactivate active exhaust flap (where applicable) (experimental)
YES / NO​


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

zaider said:


> Thanks - as soon as i posted that I realized that, a while back (Dec 2018), I emailed Carista asking for their full list of customizations and they included the beta ones as well. Here it is. The ones listed as experimental are only available in the beta.
> 
> Sorry for the long post - someone might find the full list useful.


This is awesome...thanks for sharing!


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

No worries. Sorry for the super long post.

Some of the ones that interest me (in addition to the other ones Ive done):

_Passive entry via smart key (rear left door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive entry via smart key (rear right door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive exit via smart key (rear left door) (experimental)
YES / NO

Passive exit via smart key (rear right door) (experimental)
YES / NO_​
I didn't think that the rear handles had the KESSY system. But does this mean they do and its just disabled?

_Disable North American Region (NAR) headlight restrictions (experimental)
YES / NO​_
A quick google gave me this: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8264849-VCDS-Disabling-NAR-Restrictions-for-Headlights

Very interesting but need to make sure you do the calibration after. I'd probably try to figure that out first before removing the NAR restrictions. 

From that thread, here's a great image: 










The adaptive vertical beam control is super interesting.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

zaider said:


> I didn't think that the rear handles had the KESSY system. But does this mean they do and its just disabled?


Good question...the only way of knowing for sure is to turn it on and test. 



> _Disable North American Region (NAR) headlight restrictions (experimental)
> YES / NO​_
> A quick google gave me this: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8264849-VCDS-Disabling-NAR-Restrictions-for-Headlights
> 
> ...


Ya...that is super interesting. Do you know if Carista does the calibration steps after removing the NAR headlight restrictions? You would hate to do the setting and not have the ability to re-enable those capabilities. :what:

Did you try contacting Carista support and asking?

In that thread you sent, post #36 on page #2 has me a little concerned...I'll keep reading.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

zaider said:


> _Disable North American Region (NAR) headlight restrictions (experimental)
> YES / NO​_


Have you tried this yet?


----------



## brun019822 (May 5, 2014)

zaider said:


> Thanks - as soon as i posted that I realized that, a while back (Dec 2018), I emailed Carista asking for their full list of customizations and they included the beta ones as well. Here it is. The ones listed as experimental are only available in the beta.
> 
> Sorry for the long post - someone might find the full list useful.
> 
> ...




I cant find Throttle response behavior under other, do you know why is that?


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

JimGravelle said:


> Have you tried this yet?


Haven't had a chance yet actually.

I agree that the one post in the other thread you mentioned makes me a bit nervous.





brun019822 said:


> I cant find Throttle response behavior under other, do you know why is that?


Probably don't need to quote the whole message, seeing as its extra long.

No idea - that'd be a question for Carista. I just posted the list they sent me.


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone been able to figure out how to change the auto unlock when put into park to instead auto unlock when driver side door is opened?


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*Throttle Response Not in App*

I am having the same issue. The option is not listed anywhere in the iPhone App. I've contacted Carista, but have yet to get a response. This is really the only reason I purchased, so it will suck if they have disabled


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

tmohrhaus said:


> I am having the same issue. The option is not listed anywhere in the iPhone App. I've contacted Carista, but have yet to get a response. This is really the only reason I purchased, so it will suck if they have disabled


If you receive a response please update. This annoys me to no end and does not make sense why it is not able to be changed in the first place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*Carista missing functions*

There are actually a lot of missing customizations in the app against what is listed under the new Tiguan on their website. I'll let you know what they say when they respond. The website does not list the missing functions or possible changes as part of the beta so they should be in there.


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*Carista Response*

Here is the response from Carista. I was glad that they responded so quickly. Haven't had a chance to confirm the throttle response option is there, but I assume it is.

Thank you for using Carista and I am sorry to hear about the trouble. According to the debug data you've sent, it appears that the configuration for your specific vehicle is only available in the beta.

I have just sent you an invitation to our iOS beta and you'll receive an email from "TestFlight" with instructions on how to get it. Note that all purchases in our iOS beta are fake (no actual money is taken from your account), so feel free to "purchase" whatever you need in the app. The beta is valid for 1 month, after which you will automatically be removed (and you can continue using the regular version of Carista after that). If you are currently on a free trial, cancel it now; otherwise, the trial will convert to a real payment when it expires, regardless of whether you're in the beta.

All beta customizations are marked with a yellow "Send feedback" button. Please use that button to let us know which ones work and which don't. Also, if you run into any issues, with the app whatsoever, please reply here and let us know.

Thanks very much and happy testing!


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

They seem to be responding pretty quickly. Sent the diag info over yesterday and got the beta invite this morning. Throttle setting is in the beta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*Beta Update*



tmohrhaus said:


> Here is the response from Carista. I was glad that they responded so quickly. Haven't had a chance to confirm the throttle response option is there, but I assume it is.
> 
> Thank you for using Carista and I am sorry to hear about the trouble. According to the debug data you've sent, it appears that the configuration for your specific vehicle is only available in the beta.
> 
> ...


I was able to update the throttle response and can confirm it makes a noticeable difference. Other customizations and changes are available that were not there in the standard release. They give you one month of the beta


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

tmohrhaus said:


> I was able to update the throttle response and can confirm it makes a noticeable difference. Other customizations and changes are available that were not there in the standard release. They give you one month of the beta


Be careful with beta..... the app changes codes for it to work. And if you revert back it might not revert back to the previous/correct codes.. and since you don't know the correct codes you're SOL .... ask me how I know. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

Anyone try the auto lock of the doors when the keys are outside the car? Also, does anyone know how do the two step settings work? Can you switch both at the same time or do you need to do one, save, then the second?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*How do you know*



D3Audi said:


> Be careful with beta..... the app changes codes for it to work. And if you revert back it might not revert back to the previous/correct codes.. and since you don't know the correct codes you're SOL .... ask me how I know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ok... how do you know?


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

Suds_Zville said:


> I just made the throttle change to threshold as well. For me, a very noticeable improvement.
> I had the Neuspeed module installed and just took it off for a dealer oil change. Before I put it back on, I wanted to try stock again. Stock is pretty lethargic with the stock throttle setting. The Carista change to threshold is a marked improvement and I'm enjoying the ride nearly as much as with the Neuspeed module - and it is nice to save $.60/gallon.
> I also activated the compass, needle sweep, and playing with a few other convenience options as well. The Carista branded OBDII adapter also comes with a free month of the app.


Did you go back to using both the module and the carista throttle change? What is it like having both activated? With the improved throttle response I'm very curious what extra HP would feel like in combination.


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*Open windows with key fob*

Was anyone able to get these to work?

Open sunroof via long-press on remote
Open windows via long-press on remote

I can get them to close with the keyfob, but not open


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*Nevermind*



tmohrhaus said:


> Was anyone able to get these to work?
> 
> Open sunroof via long-press on remote
> Open windows via long-press on remote
> ...


I figured it out. You have to enable it in the settings in the infotainment unit under open/close.


----------



## tpm1234 (Aug 3, 2018)

I got this a week ago and changed the throttle response and can definitely notice a difference. I really didn't have much of an issue with the stock response and have fun driving it, but this has certainly improved its quickness in my opinion, both off the line and in traffic. I have a couple of small rising turns I make everyday going to work, and before the change, if I didn't keep pushing pressure on the gas, I would get that hesitation in the engine, but with the change, I hardly get any hesitation in those turns. 

I only have the SE model so a lot of options don't apply, but does anyone know if there is someplace to get info on what some of these changes do, or is it just trial and error to see if you like the change:

ESC / ASR
ESC BUTTON INACTIVE / ASR OFF / ESC SPORT / ESC OFF / ASR OFF / ESC OFF VERSION 1 / ESC SPORT / ESC OFF VERSION 1 / ASR OFF / ESC OFF VERSION 2 / ESC SPORT / ESC OFF VERSION 2 / ASR OFF / ESC SPORT

Power steering default mode
CHOSEN VIA DRIVING PROFILE SELECTION BUTTON / COMFORT / AUTOMATIC / DYNAMIC / DEFAULT

Hill hold assist (if equipped) (experimental)
ENABLED / DISABLED

Hill start assist disengagement (experimental)
DISABLED / EARLY / NORMAL / LATE

Dynamic start assist
EARLY / NORMAL / LATE

Extended electronic differential lock strength (XDS)
OFF / NORMAL / WEAK / MEDIUM / HIGH


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

tmohrhaus said:


> Ok... how do you know?


Tried the ambient lighting beta for the golf. It didnt work. Then when I reverted it back I lost all color on the screen. So before there was blue on the infotainment screen. Now it's all grey (no color). Did this on the golf. On my tiguan I didnt try it after messing up the golf. 

Carista is dangerous, especially in beta. and a waste of money. Invest in OBDeleven. It's superior and you can do all the coding yourself and keep track of the adaptations so if you ever want to go back, you know what to go back to. Unlike Carista where it's all pre-programmed in the app and might be incorrect like it was in my case. 

I think I'm pretty SOL now with the golf.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> Tried the ambient lighting beta for the golf. It didnt work. Then when I reverted it back I lost all color on the screen. So before there was blue on the infotainment screen. Now it's all grey (no color). Did this on the golf. On my tiguan I didnt try it after messing up the golf.
> 
> Carista is dangerous, especially in beta. and a waste of money. Invest in OBDeleven. It's superior and you can do all the coding yourself and keep track of the adaptations so if you ever want to go back, you know what to go back to. Unlike Carista where it's all pre-programmed in the app and might be incorrect like it was in my case.
> 
> ...


If you get VCDS or can get help from someone with it then it should be relatively simple to find the stock coding and get your Golf fixed.


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*Beta Caution*



D3Audi said:


> Tried the ambient lighting beta for the golf. It didnt work. Then when I reverted it back I lost all color on the screen. So before there was blue on the infotainment screen. Now it's all grey (no color). Did this on the golf. On my tiguan I didnt try it after messing up the golf.
> 
> Carista is dangerous, especially in beta. and a waste of money. Invest in OBDeleven. It's superior and you can do all the coding yourself and keep track of the adaptations so if you ever want to go back, you know what to go back to. Unlike Carista where it's all pre-programmed in the app and might be incorrect like it was in my case.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the word of caution. I will limit my changes to things that have been tested and worked here.


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

jaybw6 said:


> Did you go back to using both the module and the carista throttle change? What is it like having both activated? With the improved throttle response I'm very curious what extra HP would feel like in combination.


Finally have the Neuspeed module installed and in conjunction with the 'threshold' throttle setting, it's a winning combination especially in less than highway speeds.
At highway speeds when passing, the transmission will still shift down one gear lower than needed and not take full advantage of the added boost at lower rpms.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Not sure if I’m just stupid or what...
Does the 2019 Tiguan have the throttle adjustment option? 

I can’t seem to find it anywhere....

Never mind, guess it’s an issue with Carista features...


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Not sure if I’m just stupid or what...
> Does the 2019 Tiguan have the throttle adjustment option?
> 
> I can’t seem to find it anywhere....
> ...


I believe it's in the beta settings only


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Finally gave in and ordered one of these after they dropped to $13.99 on amazon. 
So whats the verdict? Is direct for the throttle the way to go?


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> Finally gave in and ordered one of these after they dropped to $13.99 on amazon.
> So whats the verdict? Is direct for the throttle the way to go?


I found it much improved, but as I've mentioned before, dont expect sports car performance. Its an improvement, but not magic.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Definitely makes initial throttle much smoother, but I've noticed with mine after making the change that second gear sometimes has a mind of its own. I will be applying steady pressure to the throttle and the RPMs sometimes jump like I'm starting to floor it. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

GOt my Carita today. I have a question on disabling the start/stop.
I'm seeing 2 options. Method A and Method B.

Method A shows yes and no's with different volt limits. Default says No (7.8V Limit)
What do I change that to?

Method B just says yes or no. Which settings to I apply to disable it correctly?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smokeybeetleman said:


> GOt my Carita today. I have a question on disabling the start/stop.
> I'm seeing 2 options. Method A and Method B.
> 
> Method A shows yes and no's with different volt limits. Default says No (7.8V Limit)
> What do I change that to?


12v is recommended (actually anything over about 10v should work).



Smokeybeetleman said:


> Method B just says yes or no. Which settings to I apply to disable it correctly?


I don't know.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> 12v is recommended (actually anything over about 10v should work).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I ended up setting it to 12v. Method B cant even be enabled at all. I did notice sometimes the led light on the button will be lit and other times it wont. Weird. Its defiantly working though.
Direct throttle is much smoother too. I dont see the need to pay the $40 a year after trial unless I want to change stuff here and there. I changed 2 things and dont plan on hanging it back. If I need to then I'll pay.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone change the Haldex AWD system on their tiguan

What is everyone using now? Standard or Increased traction (more power in the rear) or reduced noise (what does reduced noise do?)

What about the throttle responsive?? I see mixed answers that they stick with standard because the other option won't do good in the winter?


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

anonymous911 said:


> anyone change the haldex awd system on their tiguan
> 
> what is everyone using now? Standard or increased traction (more power in the rear) or reduced noise (what does reduced noise do?)
> 
> what about the throttle responsive?? I see mixed answers that they stick with standard because the other option won't do good in the winter?




bump bump!!!


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

anonymous911 said:


> Anyone change the Haldex AWD system on their tiguan
> 
> What is everyone using now? Standard or Increased traction (more power in the rear) or reduced noise (what does reduced noise do?)
> 
> What about the throttle responsive?? I see mixed answers that they stick with standard because the other option won't do good in the winter?





anonymous911 said:


> bump bump!!!


I changed the throttle response and noticed an immediate improvement in drivability. The throttle reacts now as I would expect it to - pressing throttle halfway results in half open throttle. I think I read somewhere that the standard throttle setting is time-based which seemed to result in more "surges" of power, and not necessarily when I was expecting it. While the overall throttle feel is not great, even after changing the setting, it's better than it came from VW.

I also changed the Haldex setting at the same time to reduced noise. Under normal driving on dry roads, I can't feel any difference. Under hard acceleration from a stop, it does seem like the power is a bit more front-biased and not as much power going to the rear wheels, but I did not test acceleration times. I also did not notice any difference in noise levels either.

I don't drive the car much (it's my wife's DD) so I can't account for all variables to say for sure whether fuel economy changed, but after she was driving for a month the average fuel economy was 1-2 mpg higher after making these 2 adjustments. She does mainly highway driving to/from work with about a 5-10 minute drive to get the highway from home. Prior to making changes, her average was between 29mpg and 30mpg and when I checked it a month later it was just under 32mpg.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

*Start/Stop disable*

I disabled the Start/Stop system thinking it would just change the default at startup to OFF. The actual result is that it completely disables the system and renders the switch in the center console inoperable. It would be useful to have the Start/Stop system OFF at startup but still have the option to turn it on when needed.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vortexmember1461 said:


> I disabled the Start/Stop system thinking it would just change the default at startup to OFF. The actual result is that it completely disables the system and renders the switch in the center console inoperable. It would be useful to have the Start/Stop system OFF at startup but still have the option to turn it on when needed.


There is a way to accomplish what you want. Just make your car remember whether start/stop was turned on or off.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...078637?hash=item4b0dae5f2d:g:ArAAAOSwzRlaGn7O

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. For a VW you need the "negative" version.


----------



## dubledees (Aug 3, 2019)

Emailed the developers but no answer yet regarding the beta. Does the gauge sweep work on any of your Tiguans? Not working on my 2019. Also the setting where the car locks after leaving it when off with the keys doesn't work either. Do those work for anyone else?


----------



## Susan0888 (Aug 10, 2019)

*Enable remote control buttons when ignition is on*

I have a Tiguan Limited, 2017.
When I turn on YES, for: Enable remote control buttons when ignition is on
and have car running, and leave car, I am still unable to LOCK the car with the remote, while it is running. 
This was the whole reason I got Carista. I know it has worked for others. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Susan0888 said:


> I have a Tiguan Limited, 2017.
> When I turn on YES, for: Enable remote control buttons when ignition is on
> and have car running, and leave car, I am still unable to LOCK the car with the remote, while it is running.
> This was the whole reason I got Carista. I know it has worked for others. Any ideas?
> Thanks


I'm thinking of returning my
Mine some of the codes don't stick and you have to be on the beta program to unlock the good stuff. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan0888 (Aug 10, 2019)

*Now the Carista works for my Tiguan*



Susan0888 said:


> I have a Tiguan Limited, 2017.
> When I turn on YES, for: Enable remote control buttons when ignition is on
> and have car running, and leave car, I am still unable to LOCK the car with the remote, while it is running.
> This was the whole reason I got Carista. I know it has worked for others. Any ideas?
> Thanks


I realized the default code was already YES for the 'Enable Remote control to work when ignition is on'. I had tried it, when I changed it to NO. It still didn't seem to work. But, when talking to someone else on a Tiguan FB page, it definitely worked for her Tiguan 2017, so ..I tried it again..picking 'NO' (the opposite of the default)m, and then low and behold: 
Enable Remote control to work when ignition is on' = NO worked!!! I can have my car running, leave the car with the remote..and use the remote to lock the car..with it running. YAY. IT WORKS


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

was the carista app required to stop the car from unlocking all the doors when put in park? i cannot for the life of me figure out how to stop it


----------



## qrooklyN (Sep 12, 2017)

Susan0888 said:


> I have a Tiguan Limited, 2017.
> When I turn on YES, for: Enable remote control buttons when ignition is on
> and have car running, and leave car, I am still unable to LOCK the car with the remote, while it is running.
> This was the whole reason I got Carista. I know it has worked for others. Any ideas?
> Thanks


You can do this with OBD.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

There’s an option to leave with the key and the door locks?


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Just bought mine this week. Had most of the fun creature comforts already from my local shop.


But WOW does the Direct Throttle input help. My transmission doesn't fling & lurch itself through gears anymore. Worth the $20 alone in doing that :thumbup:


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

greggmischenko said:


> I changed the throttle response and noticed an immediate improvement in drivability. The throttle reacts now as I would expect it to - pressing throttle halfway results in half open throttle. I think I read somewhere that the standard throttle setting is time-based which seemed to result in more "surges" of power, and not necessarily when I was expecting it. While the overall throttle feel is not great, even after changing the setting, it's better than it came from VW.


People have done tests recently on this setting. It doesn't change anything about the actual throttle response but is involved with the time it takes to switch between driver profiles, or something like that. What you experienced was pure placebo.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Munkoli said:


> What you experienced was pure placebo.


In my experience, the "butt dyno" is highly susceptible to the placebo effect. The amount of the placebo effect is often in a direct relationship to the cost of the "upgrade" (but not always).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Munkoli said:


> People have done tests recently on this setting. It doesn't change anything about the actual throttle response but is involved with the time it takes to switch between driver profiles, or something like that. What you experienced was pure placebo.


Proof please :wrench:


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

#Michgo said:


> Proof please :wrench:


If you insist.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...n-t-what-you-think!&p=113671609#post113671609


----------



## dbrioso (Sep 10, 2019)

*IOS app problem - wont send debug*



moveingfaster said:


> No, I did it through the app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought I'd share my recent experience. I've run the debug sequence a few times - it takes a solid 20-25 minutes - and though there is a "button" to send the data, it doesn't work, nothing happens. I've been wanting to get into the beta to access a few more mods but keep stumbling at this step b/c they won't unlock the beta without your debug data. I emailed Carista and though it's a known issue with the IOS app they say there is nothing they can do and I have to wait until the app is updated. Not a huge deal but I did pay for a weekly subscription which will likely expire before the app is updated which kind of sucks. 

OTOH, I've enjoyed disabling start/stop, key fob open and close windows. I haven't been able to enable using the navigation controls while driving. I've read it can be done but though I clicked on that option it does not work.


----------



## taylorb (Jul 23, 2012)

DanSan said:


> was the carista app required to stop the car from unlocking all the doors when put in park? i cannot for the life of me figure out how to stop it


I have been waiting for someone to be able to say how to do this. Every time I try I can’t find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Munkoli said:


> If you insist.
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...n-t-what-you-think!&p=113671609#post113671609


He's running a golf sw s without drive modes. As I understand the mod puts the throttle response permanently in sport even when the other mode characteristics are not. Since his car only had sport transmission mode and not the ability to change drive modes, I'm going to say his assumptions and tests are irrelevant and wrong. I have heard from a lot of people who have said they noticed a difference, and I plan to try it out this week when my obd eleven comes. Don't believe everything you read online at face value.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

taylorb said:


> I have been waiting for someone to be able to say how to do this. Every time I try I can’t find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up going with ODB11 but had to manually code it.

Go to Central Electronics (09)
ZV Autolock
Autounlock NAR
Change from Active to not Active.

I find its all over the place though, majority of the time it doesn't unlock all the doors but sometimes it still will. For example if i open the door before turning the engine off, it will unlock sometimes. Same if i use the parking brake but both are hit or miss. Also happens if somebody in my passenger seat opens their door after i put it into park and turn the car off. Like i said, majority of the time it works like it should but sometimes it still does it and pisses me off.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

ice4life said:


> As I understand the mod puts the throttle response permanently in sport even when the other mode characteristics are not.


I have activated and found no discernible difference from the previous (default) setting.
And there is still quite a noticeable change when shifting to Sport Mode (meaning it is not permanently in Sport Mode).


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello all,

I need advise. Recently owner of a 2019 Tiguan (Canada) and I wish to disable auto start/stop and improve throttle response. I downloaded the Carista app (iphone) and used a generic wifi ELM 327. Here are the questions:

1- I can't find the "Throttle response behavior" under Customized/Other menu ? Why ? It seems that all of you have acces to this. Is that because I don't use a genuine Carista adapter?

2- Disabling auto/start: gosh...several "NO" and two "YES" options with various voltage limits. Could you explain the meaning ? Which "YES" option od the two is recommended and why?

Many thanks for your knowledge.


----------



## dbrioso (Sep 10, 2019)

NicklausVW said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need advise. Recently owner of a 2019 Tiguan (Canada) and I wish to disable auto start/stop and improve throttle response. I downloaded the Carista app (iphone) and used a generic wifi ELM 327. Here are the questions:
> 
> ...


Not sure if the adapter is a problem but throttle response is only available in the beta. You need to run the debug routine, send carista the report that gets generated and then they send you an invite to the beta. As for stop/start I chose method A and then the first option. It’s worked perfectly. Completely disabled which makes for a much better experience.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

dbrioso said:


> Not sure if the adapter is a problem but throttle response is only available in the beta. You need to run the debug routine, send carista the report that gets generated and then they send you an invite to the beta. As for stop/start I chose method A and then the first option. It’s worked perfectly. Completely disabled which makes for a much better experience.


Thank you dbrioso, using my generic adaptor, I went ahead with disabling ASS with method A and Yes-12.0 volt. Worked perfectly.

About Throttle response behavior, I just sent debuf info to Carista. We'll see

PS1: Like a rookie, I forgot to note what was the default value for auto start/stop (YES XX volt), do you guys know what is the default voltage value for 2019 Tiguan ?

PS2: I read somewhere there is some risk to customized with Carista Beta version...can't recall why. Any clues ?

PS3: Do you guys see any advantage to use genuine Carista adaptor over generic wifi ELM 327 adapters ? Mine worked so far, no error message.


----------



## dbrioso (Sep 10, 2019)

NicklausVW said:


> Thank you dbrioso, using my generic adaptor, I went ahead with disabling ASS with method A and Yes-12.0 volt. Worked perfectly.
> 
> About Throttle response behavior, I just sent debuf info to Carista. We'll see
> 
> ...



Regarding your second question, Carista has had a few hiccups but none that were permanent. For example In the beta you can customize the dash - there are actually several adjustable fields - Tach, AID, and one other. A couple of times changes I made to these settings has caused the infotainment screen to freeze and interfered with the operation of the NAV. For example I wasn't able to send the NAV to the dash - when I hit the map button the nav would go blank instead of shifting to the digital dash. Another time the infotainment screen stayed stuck on the startup VW/Fender icons. Music would play and I could control the radio through the steering wheel mounted controls but the infotainment screen itself was stuck and completely unresponsive. It's happened a few times and each time I undid the changes, reverted the settings back to the original for those fields, and upon the next car restart - everything worked fine again. Since then I've been careful to note my settings so I can reverse them easily - but I've successfully changed my dash gauges and font and everything works fine. Relatedly, in another thread about the dash on this forum someone complained about the look of the digital dash in the 2nd gen digital dash vs the original version. Through the Carista Beta I've found a nice assortment of alternative dash looks to play with. Its clear to me that the on board computers hold all the assets for the various VW models and lines and once you get around the manufacturer lock outs many of those options are available to you. But as to your main point, yes there are bugs but at least in my experience they can be fixed by reversing the changes that caused them.

Now if anyone has successfully activated the digital gauge sweep on their 2019 Tiguan - please share how you did it. I cannot make it work.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Just to let people know that I asked Carista for Beta app, installed it and found the customizable items not available in the standard app, such throttle response behavior.

I changed it from gradual to direct. To sure about the effect, I have to drive bit a bit longer to tell if there is an improvement (2019 YM).

UPTATE: if the direct setting for throttle response behavior is a placebo, well it is a very efficient placebo, because I do enjoy the car now ! No more need to depress the pedal at mid-to-full travel to get the desired effect.

Update 2: my girlfriend is amazed how the car reacts from a stop since I changed throttle response behavior. Not a placebo


----------



## WestCoastPatty (Oct 1, 2019)

Really curious about the Haldex "More Traction" option for the 4Motion. Has anyone noticed any difference when applying this setting?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

WestCoastPatty said:


> Really curious about the Haldex "More Traction" option for the 4Motion. Has anyone noticed any difference when applying this setting?


be careful with that one, you're going to put more stress on the haldex if you plan to run that 24/7. You might have to do services on it sooner than you normally would.


----------



## Tarponbeach (Aug 26, 2019)

*Start Stop*

Has anyone had any luck re-enabling Start/Stop with Carista? I've tried all of the "No" Voltage settings, and none of them re-enables the Start Stop system.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Tarponbeach said:


> Has anyone had any luck re-enabling Start/Stop with Carista? I've tried all of the "No" Voltage settings, and none of them re-enables the Start Stop system.


No I did not try to re enabling
Start/stop, but of you tried and did not work, it is concerning! Disabling features in our cars should come the possibilities to bring it back to the initial state! I suggest that you contact Carista about it. Let us know


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarponbeach said:


> Has anyone had any luck re-enabling Start/Stop with Carista? I've tried all of the "No" Voltage settings, and none of them re-enables the Start Stop system.


I know almost nothing about Carista, but I do know how auto start/stop is usually disabled and it is NOT a yes or No option.
In the CAN gateway control module is an adaptation channel named "Start/stop start voltage limit" and the default value is 7.6 volts. To disable auto start/stop you just set this value to something close to 12 volts. Therefore to re-enable auto start/stop you have to change the value back to 7.6 (or something close). It is easy to do with VCDS or ODBeleven but I'm not certain how to do it with Carista.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

DanSan said:


> be careful with that one, you're going to put more stress on the haldex if you plan to run that 24/7. You might have to do services on it sooner than you normally would.


What about reduced noise?

Its still on standard and its set at direct throttle tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey Guys, I have a 19 Tiguan. Bought the Carista dongle and downloaded the app to change the Throttle response behaviour on the car. But i couldn't find that option to make the changes thrugh customize-other setting. please help.





jono119 said:


> got mine last week.
> 
> Very simple.
> - download app, pay for subscription.
> ...


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Guys, I have a 19 Tiguan. Bought the Carista dongle and downloaded the app to change the Throttle response behaviour on the car. But i couldn't find that option to make the changes thrugh customize-other setting. please help.


I believe you need to be on Beta to have the Throttle response option. I read here that you can be put on beta by contacting Carista by asking about the Throttle response option. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## staniel (Nov 7, 2019)

*lock/unlock button*

Does anyone know what setting I may have changed that disabled the interior lock/unlock button on the driver side door? It no longer lights up orange, and it is non-functional...

Thanks!


----------



## dubledees (Aug 3, 2019)

Does anyone know what I may have done to disable the remote start? The lights blink twice but my Tiguan no longer starts for remote start.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

dubledees said:


> Does anyone know what I may have done to disable the remote start? The lights blink twice but my Tiguan no longer starts for remote start.


Is your gas tank low?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you’re at a quarter of a tank or less remote start won’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubledees (Aug 3, 2019)

Full tank. I think the last thing I changed on Carista was to change the alarm system from beep (which never made a noise) to horn when locking/unlocking the doors.


----------



## dubledees (Aug 3, 2019)

Problem solved. The remote start didn’t work as long as the Carista dongle was plugged in. Took it out, remote start works. Weird.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Hope all is well.

Just took delivery of a 2019 Tiguan SEL.

(1) Can someone please advise whether or not Carista can help improve acceleration any further? Or was this only for pre-2019 model year vehicles?

(2) Is there still the capability to disable the auto unlock upon shifting into park?

(3) And auto Start/Stop is still able to be disabled as well, yes?

Otherwise...

I’ve tried reading through this thread, but confusing as to beta and non-beta versions. Does the company provide beta versions out to whoever requests same?

It seems one's able to have access to making changes via the beta version for a longer period of time than the standard version?

Last, confusing re. what need be paid for the beta version; must the standard version be bought and then beta is ‘unlocked’ for free thereafter, or can one get the beta version without paying for the standard version to begin with? :|

Thank you so very much.

Happy holiday season to all!


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello again everyone,

2019 Tiguan SEL here.

If someone can please assist with the following additional Carista questions as well, I’d appreciate it:

1. Can Beta be used with an iPhone?

2. Is the below possible without the memory seats (which are found on the SEL Premium)?

Allow lowering passenger-side mirror when in reverse gear
Lower passenger-side mirror when in reverse gear
Menu for lowering passenger-side mirror when in reverse gear
Remember position when lowering passenger-side mirror in reverse gear (step 1 of 2)
Remember position when lowering passenger-side mirror in reverse gear (step 2 of 2)

3. What’s the difference between the multiple entries above?

4. Why are there often double line entries for seemingly similar settings, like that above?

5. Does “Speed-dependent windshield wiper speed” apply to all wiper speeds, or only the lowest setting?

6. Is “Beep when locking with remote” and “Beep when unlocking with remote”, different than the horn honk chirp sound upon locking the car from the key fob twice? Would much prefer an electronic “beep” like that found on a BMW, instead of the short horn honk chip sound. Or is some sort of alarm system / particular trim level needed?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

Anyone tried these in the beta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

dbs600 said:


> Hello again everyone,
> 
> 2019 Tiguan SEL here.
> 
> ...


Just received my Carista in the mail today.

Looks like in good shape, but when shaken, rattling sound coming from it. :|

Can someone please help me with my questions above.

Also, does Carista Beta work with iPhone iOS; can someone please confirm.

Thank you again.


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

dbs600 said:


> Hello again everyone,
> 
> 2019 Tiguan SEL here.
> 
> ...



From what I've read so far, the 2019s do not have the same throttle response issues as the earlier models so that tweak isn't relevant to the 2019s
I've disabled the start/stop using OBDeleven. It was very easy, not sure about Carista.
From reading other posts about the mirror down in reverse, it appears that it can be programmed to tilt down, however there is an issue where it never returns to the original position so I haven't bothered...


----------



## dubledees (Aug 3, 2019)

dbs600 said:


> Hello again everyone,
> 
> 2019 Tiguan SEL here.
> 
> ...


Regarding the Beep when locking with remote, I have a 2019 and found that if I chose the beep coming from the alarm, no sound was every played. Only the horn choice played the loud ass horn when locking and unlocking. I also wanted the beep.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

TigCanChris said:


> From what I've read so far, the 2019s do not have the same throttle response issues as the earlier models so that tweak isn't relevant to the 2019s. I've disabled the start/stop using OBDeleven. It was very easy, not sure about Carista. From reading other posts about the mirror down in reverse, it appears that it can be programmed to tilt down, however there is an issue where it never returns to the original position so I haven't bothered...


Thank you very much. In which case, I suppose I won't change either setting then. :|

Will go forward with disabling auto start/stop, however.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

dubledees said:


> Regarding the Beep when locking with remote, I have a 2019 and found that if I chose the beep coming from the alarm, no sound was every played. Only the horn choice played the loud ass horn when locking and unlocking. I also wanted the beep.


Thank you as well!

Argh; yes; a 'beep' sound would've gone a long way in terms of being pleasing, acoustically; an overall more premium of a 'feel'.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone know if a way to program the car so the fog lights always come on when the headlamps come on?

In other words: If I were to leave the switch on auto, the fog lights would always come on with the headlamps?

Thanks!


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

dbs600 said:


> Anyone know if a way to program the car so the fog lights always come on when the headlamps come on?
> 
> In other words: If I were to leave the switch on auto, the fog lights would always come on with the headlamps?
> 
> Thanks!


Bump.

Thanks.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

*CARISTA BETA; Only Via Paid Subscription?*

Hello everyone,

Hope all is well.

Been e-mailing CARISTA back and forth to obtain BETA.

Just received the following reply:

"In order to use the beta, you'll have to cancel the free trial now. Do you want access to the beta now or when the trial expires?"

Does this mean I need to pay for one month in order to get BETA? (which payment won't be refundable)

I e-mailed back, but it takes forever to hear back, unfortunately.

Wondering if you guys here know.

Thank you very much.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Hope all is well.

2019 VW Tiguan SEL here.

Can someone please let me know what the following Carista settings do?

Anyone have images of what the customizations look like?

Thank you very much!


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dbs600 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> ...


they change in real time so just change them one by one and you can see for yourself.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

DanSan said:


> they change in real time so just change them one by one and you can see for yourself.


Thank you.

I was trying to do so, but wasn't seeing much of a difference.

Maybe no difference to be had?

Thanks again!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dbs600 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I was trying to do so, but wasn't seeing much of a difference.
> 
> ...


Do you have the newer digital dash? That could be why you’re not seeing much of a change. Take a pic if you’re not sure and we can tell you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Can someone here please help with the following:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9379183-Loud-Beep-Chime-Upon-Driver-s-Door-Opening

Looking to remove this noise.

Must be possible somehow.

Thanks so very much!


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have the newer digital dash? That could be why you’re not seeing much of a change. Take a pic if you’re not sure and we can tell you.


Thanks so much for your reply.

Yes, I do have the newer digital dash, with the fuel and temp gauges straight up and down left and right.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dbs600 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.
> 
> Yes, I do have the newer digital dash, with the fuel and temp gauges straight up and down left and right.


Someone can correct me if I’m wrong but I don’t think you’ll have the same flexibility as the older models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted_GP (Mar 30, 2019)

I have the previous digital dash. (2018) and I only see a change after restarting the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arenaej (Feb 1, 2020)

Will Carista activate rvc in my 2013 w/rcd510? Thanks.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

On the latest update you can set the seat belt to "European" and turn off the beep for the key. Meaning no more beeps everytime you start it!!!


----------



## Andybra (Oct 14, 2019)

*GTI MK7 fl. Other Stop/start options*

In Carista beta there are more stop/start options than A & B
There is now C with a choice of Default, 1, 2, 3, 4

Anyone have a clue as to what these ones are?


----------



## ENGIN3RD (Aug 11, 2018)

Does this support EPB open / close for brake pad replacement?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

ENGIN3RD said:


> Does this support EPB open / close for brake pad replacement?


Yes, I would like to know this too... can someone with a Carista please confirm?

Also, as a "part b" to that question, if it does support this function... is it one of the "free" functions or only available as part of the paid service functions?

Thanks...
DoC


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

ENGIN3RD said:


> Does this support EPB open / close for brake pad replacement?



Can anyone provide this detail? I'm due for brakes soon and would rather not open the motor if this can do it for me.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

mikep7779 said:


> Can anyone provide this detail? I'm due for brakes soon and would rather not open the motor if this can do it for me.


I emailed Carista with this question since I wasn’t getting any response here. Carista just said “yes it can” but they did not answer the question about it being “free” or if a paid subscription is required so I don’t know that piece.

I’ve decided to go the OBDeleven route... it can do it at the cost of 10 credits I believe, but that’s easy to accumulate for free by viewing a few ads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dasilva_audi (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi everyone, recently used Carista on my 2016 Audi A3 (Canada). I changed most of the things that everyone else got the device for (Needle Sweep, direct Throttle, etc.). 

Now however, I have lost cruise control function!?!? 

Don't know what is going on and hope someone can help. 

Thanks


----------



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi. I just picked up my new (to me) 2018 Tiguan Highline. I've changed the instrument cluster to UK English and want to do the same to the headunit (change from US English). Does anyone know how to do that? I can't seem to find it in the Carista app (I'm on the beta).

Mitch


----------



## ENGIN3RD (Aug 11, 2018)

DoC0427 said:


> I emailed Carista with this question since I wasn’t getting any response here. Carista just said “yes it can” but they did not answer the question about it being “free” or if a paid subscription is required so I don’t know that piece.
> 
> I’ve decided to go the OBDeleven route... it can do it at the cost of 10 credits I believe, but that’s easy to accumulate for free by viewing a few ads.
> 
> ...


I gave up on Carista after getting a wishy-washy reply too. You can manually retract the EPB to change rear brakes & can replace rear rotors without removing the caliper mounting brackets.


----------



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

Mitchleitman said:


> Hi. I just picked up my new (to me) 2018 Tiguan Highline. I've changed the instrument cluster to UK English and want to do the same to the headunit (change from US English). Does anyone know how to do that? I can't seem to find it in the Carista app (I'm on the beta).
> 
> Mitch


No one? Is this able to be done on OBDeleven or some other means?


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 23, 2020)

Amazon seems to have cut off Carista dongle sales or at least made impossible to find?


----------

